# Ask Bode!



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Which is better for warming you up, whiskey or brandy? What's the best cure for
a hangover? You could have these questions or any other answered by Olympic
skier Bode Miller on his Sirius Satellite Radio show on Thursdays at 7 p.m. ET on
Sirius Faction channel 28.

Miller, the first American skier to win the World Cup title in 22 years, will be taking
questions posted by listeners at the "Ask Bode Anything" link on www.sirius.com,
and answering them on his show during the week.

Miller joined Sirius in December 2004 to host an exclusive weekly program on
Faction, the channel created for action sports enthusiasts featuring a mix of
music and talk. On The Bode Show, Miller plays his favorite music and talks
about his experiences on and off the ski circuit.

Along with Miller, Olympic gold medalist and freestyle skier Jonny Moseley,
legendary skateboarding champion Tony Hawk, world-renowned surfing
champion Kelly Slater, Olympic volleyball gold medalist Kerri Walsh, and
Tour de France winner Lance Armstrong also host weekly shows on Faction.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------

